# Is Henry serious?



## heavychevy01 (May 2, 2007)

Not even the middle of October and he is talking about the first possible snow event in the Northeast? The Leaves haven't changed yet and the plow is still in the garage. I am not ready for this! :realmad:

http://www.accuweather.com/mt-news-...s/2009/10/high_winds_snow_and_heavy_rains.asp


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

i wouldnt put to much faith in what Henry says


----------



## heavychevy01 (May 2, 2007)

WingPlow;821353 said:


> i wouldnt put to much faith in what Henry says


And I am not. I just find it comical that he would even bring up the words "major snowstorm" this early in the season. Seeing as how he was torn apart last year when he did the same thing.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Common sense says it most likely won't happen...but anythings possible. If nothing else, a few flakes in the air might light a fire under the a$$ of the customers that have not signed contracts yet.


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

its happened before...first weekend of oct 1987 i plowed a foot of snow

but....i'll beleive it has the weekend progress's


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

matt noyes on NECN was talking about snow and much below normal temps


----------

